# First time making bacon.



## fatboy-bill (Jan 8, 2016)

Doing bacon for the first time, 
I'm using MTQ 
Thickest part is 2"
Used a temp prob in a potato, and the coldest I can get is 38/39 degrees. 
December [email protected] 10:00pm it went into the fridge, turning every day. 
MTQ states 1"/week, so this would bring it to January 12th. 
Would it be safe to smoke this Sunday, removing it and washing it Saturday morning? 
 If not the next time that I would be able to smoke it would be Sunday the 17th. I will be cold smoking. 
 Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2016)

Same answer I gave on the other thread:

The method I've been using for 6 years would go like this. (Learned it on this forum):

2 days per inch, plus another 2 for safety. Then I have since added 2 or 3 more days(depending on which day I want to do it on) for safety.

So 2 " X 2 days = 4

4 + 2 = 6

6 + 2 or 3 = 8 or 9 days

So I would Start the Pellicle after 8 or 9 days in TQ Dry cure.

Smoke on the next day or 2, but a few days longer won't hurt anything.

Here's a Good one:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 8, 2016)

The following was learned from the USDA and a few universities. Important as you are intending to cold smoke.  The semi cures are fine if you intend to hot smoke. How you cure is entirely your choice but, the forum does encourage sticking to the USDA guidelines.

Posted in  another forum. Very simple math.

Having nearly 60 years of smoking foodstuffs and 40 years of curing pork bellies, I in no way consider myself an expert at either and far from perfect. After much research on the proper amount of time taken to fully cure pork belly using Morton Tender Quick.  It was decided to talk to the USDA directly. After doing so, I was reassured, once again, that my method of curing pork belly was spot on.  The USDA representative I talked to recommended when curing pork belly with MTQ, using the dry rub method, that the 7 day per inch thickness guideline is used (14 days for two-inch thick slab).  This guideline is the same recommended by Morton. As I only use the dry rub method on pork bellies, no other method, cut of meat, or cure was discussed other than time sequences.

Notable notes:

1. The main determination in cure timing is the method in which pork bellies are cured.  Core injection being the fastest, then brining or immersion process, while curing with a dry rub takes the longest amount of time to achieve a full cure.

2.  Nitrite reacts with myoglobin or muscle cells only, not fat. 

3.  Salt in a cure adds flavor to the fat while reducing the water activity (aw). 

Questions:

USDA phone number  1-800-233-3935

Additional information:

Fully cured pork bellies provide a long shelf life at room, refrigerator and freezer temps.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES

For dry-cured products, cure 7 days per inch of thickness.

http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p2648.pdf

A belly two-inches thick should cure in 14 days.

http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-2055/ANSI-3994web.pdf

 "Effect of Frying and Other Cooking Conditions on Nitrosopyrrolidine Formation in Bacon"

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/ct_index

Further information: 

Mr. T's "Sugar Cured Bacon"

Salt vs Sugar Absorption Rate?

Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)


----------



## fatboy-bill (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you both for all your help. It's very much appreciated.


----------

